# Not G, but pre-war era O-27 layout for my clockwork Marx trains



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a short video of my latest interest, not large scale but close enough








  
This is an O-27 layout based on what a small fixed model train layout might have looked like circa 1940. Mechanical trains, litho accessories, painted scenery and NO electricity. Mostly Marx trains as they are much more affordable than Lionel. I will be rebuilding this layout soon into something more elaborate but still able to run my oldies on.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Classic fun trains. I have a friend who is a long time Marx collector and another friend who ran wind up trains on his garden railroad O gauge layout. These windup models seemed to be the biggest hit with guests because they were simple, dependable and it was always fun to see if you could wind it up just right to stop at the station. 

Terl


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic; 

I have that Marx Girard whistling station. Found it in its original box and with the original control button for $15.00. Probably would fetch a much higher price now. I use it with the Lionel prewar set that I run under the Christmas tree. 










Neat little layout. 
David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout Vic! I have always had a softspot for Marx tin. 

Also, your „Schienenzeppelin" has a better run time than mine, I think mine may be converted to electrics in the near future tho....


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that was fun to watch. Thanks.


----------

